# Orlando Tickets



## marshmans (Oct 10, 2007)

We will be in Orlando Nov 8-22, staying at both the Marriot Horizons and Cypress Harbour.  I am so excited.  Does anyone know the cheapest place to buy tickets for attractions.  We want to go to Disney World, Sea World, Kennedy Space Centre, Daytona Race Track and up to St. Augustine one day.  I am traveling with hubby, 4.5 and 2 year old. Also, how many days to you think we might need a Disney World? And is there anything else we should do?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ml855 (Oct 10, 2007)

Go to  www.Mousesavers.com  and sign up to receive their newsletter, (it's free), they are always offering deals on tickets through Undercover Tourist.  Inorder to receive the deals you have to purchased through their newsletter.  This is where I purchased my last set of WDW tickets.  I was very pleased with their service.


Jean


----------



## swift (Oct 10, 2007)

I have been using  http://www.undercovertourist.com/united-states/florida/orlando/attractions/tickets/  They include tax and shipping in their priceing. When you compare to others take that into consideration. They also come high recomended by www.DISboards.com


----------



## Detailor (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree that UCT is generally the best bet for discounted Disney tickets.  For SeaWorld, I've found that the SeaWorld web site usually has good pricing - I saw an offer for single-day adult tickets at the child ticket price a while back.  UCT or ticketmania.com may have discounted tickets for the Space Center.  

Assuming that this is your first Disney trip, I'd suggest five or six days over your two-week stay for Disney.  I'd think two days for Magic Kingdom, a day each for Animal Kingdom, Disney Studios and Epcot, and possibly another day at whichever park you enjoyed the most.

You might think about Busch Gardens in Tampa (about 60 miles or so from Orlando) and you'd probably get a good two-park ticket price when combining with SeaWorld (they have the same ownership).  If you want to visit the beach, you'll be close to Cocoa Beach when visiting the Kennedy Space Center.   Universal Studios/Islands of Adventure in Orlando are also excellent theme parks to visit and both have areas that are specifically designed for young children.  But if you went to all of those places you'd not have much time to enjoy the amenities at Cypress Harbour and Horizons and, I think, you should allot some time to relaxing at those two excellent resorts.

Dick Taylor


----------



## marshmans (Oct 11, 2007)

Thank you for all your suggestions.  I definitely want to have a few days to enjoy the resorts.  I don't know that we would have time for Universal or Busch Gardens, do you think that is something I will regret?  I thought it was geared more for older kids.

Also, when I googled cheap orlando tickets, Florida Ticket Station, came up.  Does anyone have any experience with them?  Their prices seem to be better than undercover tourist.


----------



## marshmans (Oct 11, 2007)

marshmans said:


> Also, when I googled cheap orlando tickets, Florida Ticket Station, came up.  Does anyone have any experience with them?  Their prices seem to be better than undercover tourist.



OK, so I decided to do my own price comparison.  Mousesavers was $1.39 cheaper for 2 Adult and 1 Youth Disney Ticket and 4 adult and 1 youth Kennedy Space Center Ticket plus they gave me free shipping, instead of having to pickup in Orlando.  So that is who I went with. I also liked all the referral from  you tuggers, makes a difference knowing someone else received good service! Sea World does still have the Be a Kid Event, so I bought all tickets at the kid price - great deal!


----------



## easyrider (Oct 11, 2007)

We used ticketmama.com and bought 5 day with waterparks giving you 9 admissions. We also used tourguidemike.com for the park intinery. Worked out real nice.


----------



## Pup (Oct 14, 2007)

We are buying 7 day park hopper passes and after much research and reviews, the undercovertourist beats out everyone. Free shipping and no tax make them the best. Mapleleaf tickets is a close second place. I cn't beleive people are bidding ridiculous prices on e-bay- more than on web sites new!!


----------



## littlestar (Oct 14, 2007)

Definitely save some time for enjoying both of those terrific resorts. You may have a hard time getting your kids out of the themed pools/water park features at Horizons.


----------



## luv2vacation (Oct 14, 2007)

I bought our 10-day, no exp., park-hopper-plus tickets at ticketmomma.  I did a *lot* of reasearch on the internet before buying, and also made some phone calls (because some sites don't have tax included), and found ticketmomma to be the cheapest.  I went with the full 10-day because we go down to WDW quite often so I knew that they would get used eventually.  The 'plus' includes 6 visits to any combination of your choice of the water parks, Disney Quest, Pleasure Island, and Wide World of Sports.  They also never expire.  I believe this includes free shipping but not sure because we were going down a few days after purchasing so we opted to pick them up.


----------

